# Ethics!!!!!!!!



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I was hunting this morning with RabbitSlayer_16. About 45 minutes after shooting time starts the guys across from us have only about two birds between the three of them. They also have a duck call that sounds like a guy laughing, a dog that does not know what a duck even looks or smells like and is bound and determined not to pick one up, they think that their guns can shoot 60-70 yards up and they have no idea how to blow their goose call and sounds like a bunch of fruit loops. Well we have a hen mallard working the decoys and decide to pass on her. We let her go when we could have pass shot her and she flies over these guys. Well they wing her just enough to break her wing and bring her down. She lands on the edge of their decoys and they send their crappy dog after it. The dog does not even go to the bird and they are chewing her out. Well they walk about 40 yards or so and the hen is heading towards our decoys. We hear the guy say well I guess they will pick it up. We call her over and send the dog to get her. We yell across the pond to come get your bird. They tell us to hold onto it and they will come get it later. Well about an hour and a half passes and both them and us begin to pick up. We tell them to come get their bird and they tell us no and tell us to just keep it. Well this kinda makes me mad so we yell back that we do not want their [email protected] bird. They tell us no. We yell some choice words back at them and they pack up and leave. This torqued me off. What were they thinking? What if i would have shot another legal hen mallard and we would have both had our limit on them, or what if i would have taken my seven and RabbitSlayer taken his, and then they don't come get their bird and we have one extra? I don't think the DWR officer would have really beleived our story that some dip _____ would not come get their bird so that is why we have an extra. This whole thing was a joke and I will reconsider being corteous and picking up anyones winged bird for them. Is this horrible ethics or what?


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

ha ha! you put if i had limited. I did. Your the one that didn't! They were crazy hunters. Oh well.. other than that we had a good hunt. I got my limit in 1 hour and 59 minutes. ha! And i got my first 3 shots three ducks in one flock. 2 hen mallard and a nice drake mallard. so i'm a happy hunter


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Makes me wanna move to Idaho.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Makes me wanna move to Idaho.


Heaven is only a doorknock away up there. :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Makes me wanna move to Idaho.


Hope that works out for you. Last time I checked there wasn't a public place where this stuff dosn't happen.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

yesterday we had some idiots start shooting at coots about 150 yards infront of us. the only problem was they were shooting at us. we could here the bb's bouncing of off the boat. they got a few choice words said at them and they are lucky they didn't hit us or my dog. i had some 3.5 in hevi-shot with me


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Went to Farmington Bay this evening. We were walking out and my dog jumped a cripple in the reeds along the cannal. It went into the cannal and I shot and finished it and my dog retrieved it. We did not think much of it till we were walking back and talking to the guy walking the other dike across the cannal. His dogs had picked up three cripples on the way out and just while we were talking to him they picked up two more. This is insane. Peoples dogs should not be finding this many cripples on the dike. To find one once in a blue moon is one thing, but to pick them up that often is crazy. People need to know there range and try to retreive the birds they hit. This wasting of game is giving everyone else a bad name.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i think the way i would have handled it was to take the bird to them. using the choice words didnt help your cause. i bet they thought after the words "come get your [email protected] bird" came out they didnt want anything to do with you. being a little curtious out there goes along way! the marsh is full of A-holes. the way a buddy of mine puts it. "everyone out here in an A-hole, except for me."

not to get preachy on you...but ethics start with you. you cant sit around and wait for everyone else to get all ethical. you did the right thing by sending your dog. your dog went and got it, now finish it by getting them the bird, if they drag their feet. at least that is how i look at it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> Went to Farmington Bay this evening. We were walking out and my dog jumped a cripple in the reeds along the cannal. It went into the cannal and I shot and finished it and my dog retrieved it. We did not think much of it till we were walking back and talking to the guy walking the other dike across the cannal. His dogs had picked up three cripples on the way out and just while we were talking to him they picked up two more. This is insane. Peoples dogs should not be finding this many cripples on the dike. To find one once in a blue moon is one thing, but to pick them up that often is crazy. People need to know there range and try to retreive the birds they hit. This wasting of game is giving everyone else a bad name.


That would be Farmington for you. Some know their range and do quite well getting their own birds out there... others... well, obviously some don't quite get it and honestly, they probably never will. Its good of you to pick up their slack though. I'd bet on the opener, you could get a limit just by picking up or finishing off folks cripples that they don't care to retrieve themselves.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

kingfish said:


> i think the way i would have handled it was to take the bird to them. using the choice words didnt help your cause. i bet they thought after the words "come get your [email protected] bird" came out they didnt want anything to do with you. being a little curtious out there goes along way! the marsh is full of A-holes. the way a buddy of mine puts it. "everyone out here in an A-hole, except for me."
> 
> not to get preachy on you...but ethics start with you. you cant sit around and wait for everyone else to get all ethical. you did the right thing by sending your dog. your dog went and got it, now finish it by getting them the bird, if they drag their feet. at least that is how i look at it.


We were being nice and were asking them to just come get their bird. we did not get upset till they were walking off. And that pond is pretty wide and i did not want to walk across to take their bird to them when we were having good flocks coming into our decoys. I would have been happy to take it to them when we were done which was the same time as them but they would not wait for us to get across. it takes awhile. So by the time we got across they were long gone.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Opening morning I limited out on my own birds, but walking in after I was done I could have easily taken another limit on crippled and dead birds. I hunted shooters alley today. I love the amount of birds, but hate to deal with the skybusters. Even when I hunt shooters alley I take my decoys and set up, and yes I do get birds to decoy even with everyone blasting them. I used to be a major pass shooter but just cannot do it anymore. I have to have decoys. People hunting shooters alley just need to wait for low birds and make good shots. I have been raised to be an ethical hunter. Just today I sent my dog to find a downed bird that this kid, who had set up in my back pocket, hit. I also got to witness a guy after shooting time hit a bird that was flying over. It flew about thirty yards out into the water. It had been hit hard and was really not going anywhere. Well the dumb-A began to hoot and holler and then blasted the dead bird with three more shells. He would have kept going if his buddies would not have yelled at him and told him enough. Most guys are very ethical and smart hunters, but there are those few who are not.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

are you the ethic police on this forum now Jessop? Yes we know that theirs cripples. you even said today to me that you lost a bird, who knows how long those birds have even been crippled out there. they could of been shot 2 weeks ago and just been hiding in there.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I am not trying to be the ethics police and yes I have lost birds and hate it everytime I do. It is one thing to lose a bird, but another to be to lazy to look at for it. I just do not want duck hunting to get a bad name because of a few guys not hunting ethically. The environmentalists hate us bad enough without us giving them ammo to use against ourselves. We have a great thing and need to protect it. Hunting is a tradition and and along the way some forget what hunting is really about. I don't hunt because I love to eat the game or because I love to kill things. The reason I hunt is to be with friends and family, to be in the outdoors, to watch my dog work, and to just have a good time. I have learned many good life lessons in deer camp and the duck blind. I just do not want to see hunting die for future generations to come.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> I am not trying to be the ethics police and yes I have lost birds and hate it everytime I do. It is one thing to lose a bird, but another to be to lazy to look at for it.


This right here is the strong point in your argument. There is a huge difference... most guys, whether over dekes or pass shooting, don't want to lose birds. Yes, I've also seen birds lost, even when shooting ducks over dekes.... due to dogs not seeing the bird before it makes phrag, shooting birds that the wind carries into phrag, etc. It happens unfortunately to everyone. I do agree there are some that just put out no effort and thats crappy for all of us because they're the ones that seem to draw the most attention as opposed to the guys doing it right. 8)


----------

